# Estações automáticas



## Rog (26 Out 2007 às 11:45)

Ontem tive oportunidade de visitar uma estação de tratamento de água, e de caminho tirar algumas fotos de uma estação automática que lá se encontrava!

Nesta estação além do pluviómetro automático e dados tranmitidos em tempo real, tem um outro pluviometro que é medido todos os dias por um funcionario da estação, e através de uma proveta graduada.

os dois pluviometros:






o pluviometro automatico





Ao pormenor:










proveta para o pluviometro


----------



## Fil (26 Out 2007 às 20:04)

Interessante! É uma estação udométrica apenas? A relva parece muito bem cuidada, perfeita para colocar um abrigo e respectivos termómetros.


----------



## Rog (26 Out 2007 às 22:07)

Fil disse:


> Interessante! É uma estação udométrica apenas? A relva parece muito bem cuidada, perfeita para colocar um abrigo e respectivos termómetros.



Sim, pelo que vi apenas tinha o pluviometro. Pertence à rede do Inag. Pena é que estas estações paesar de estarem a enviar os dados, não estão disponíveis on-line.. 
Ou melhor estão na internet, mas não disponibilizam os dados, pelo menos para a Madeira!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2007 às 23:15)

Boas fotos


----------

